# Abusive and Threatening Behaviour from a Motorist



## Distorted Vision (26 Dec 2018)

A white van today deliberately blasted his horn at me before shouting racist abuse out his window at me when I was cycling today. I fell off my bicycle as it took my by surprise. I am not injured.

I have video evidence from my Garmin VIRB action camera. I'm considering reporting the incident to my local Police station,. Would they take the incident seriously or should I not bother?


----------



## Drago (26 Dec 2018)

Report it. It's a racially aggravated S4a public order offence, and they should take it very seriously. 

Assuming the footage corroborates what you're saying, they're guaranteed to end up before a magistrate for that - being racially aggravated is an, er, aggravating factor and precludes any option to be offered a caution. 

The guy sounds like a nasty f ing bully and needs taking down a peg or two. I'm glad you're ok. Good luck.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Dec 2018)

^^^^^^^^+1

Wot e sed.


----------



## DCLane (26 Dec 2018)

Report it. Please.


----------



## Arjimlad (26 Dec 2018)

What's the point of having a camera if you don't report this sort of thing? 

With a bit of luck your report may stop someone else experiencing this idiot's behaviour.


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Dec 2018)

Definitely report it. This guy will carry on doing that sort of thing till he's brought to book.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Dec 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> What's the point of having a camera if you don't report this sort of thing?
> 
> With a bit of luck your report may stop someone else experiencing this idiot's behaviour.





Smokin Joe said:


> Definitely report it. This guy will carry on doing that sort of thing till he's brought to book.



What all the others said, but especially the last two. Next time he could target a child.


----------



## Slick (26 Dec 2018)

It would be great if you would let us know how you get on.


----------



## Drago (26 Dec 2018)

With luck he'll target Ronnie Pickering!


----------



## roadrash (26 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> With luck he'll target Ronnie Pickering!



Who??


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> With luck he'll target Ronnie Pickering!



Never heard of him.


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> With luck he'll target Ronnie Pickering!



Who?


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Dec 2018)

Definitly report this. Does the footage capture number plate and sound of the abuse?


----------



## Slick (26 Dec 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Who?


Ronnie bloody Pickering.


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Dec 2018)

Slick said:


> Ronnie bloody Pickering.



Never heard of him.


----------



## Slick (26 Dec 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Never heard of him.


----------



## Katherine (27 Dec 2018)

Glad you're ok, @Distorted Vision. Hope you go to the police.


----------



## Oldbloke (27 Dec 2018)

Report it to the police; make sure you keep a copy of any video evidence you hand over. A friend was subject to a physical attack by a motorist which he reported & supplied video; the police told him prosecution would follow but a few weeks later informed him they had lost the evidence.


----------



## User269 (27 Dec 2018)

Submit your video here.


----------



## Drago (27 Dec 2018)

Hes got a crime to report, not a motoring offence or non compliance.


----------



## Distorted Vision (28 Dec 2018)

I reported it to my local police station. They took my report seriously. From my understanding I should not post the video in public. I will update you all in due course.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Dec 2018)

Distorted Vision said:


> I reported it to my local police station. They took my report seriously. From my understanding I should not post the video in public. I will update you all in due course.



Good for you.


----------



## Nibor (28 Dec 2018)

Well done!


----------



## jefmcg (28 Dec 2018)

Distorted Vision said:


> I reported it to my local police station. They took my report seriously. From my understanding I should not post the video in public. I will update you all in due course.


Well done. 

I hate to think of this escalating, and him deliberately putting someone in a wheelchair or worse.


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Dec 2018)

[QUOTE 5483029, member: 9609"]parallel universe time.[/QUOTE]

What do you mean by that. The OP was racially abused, tell me that's not a crime, go on.


----------



## Drago (28 Dec 2018)

Good work. Let us know how you get on.



Salty seadog said:


> What do you mean by that. The OP was racially abused, tell me that's not a crime, go on.



Not just a crime, but the one the offender is most likely to get screwed the hardest for. Racial aggravation is a big deal indeed - it bypasses any chance of a caution, and is an aggravating factor when considering sentencing, and rightly so in my book. Our nation fought WWII to stand up to racial bigotry and we shouldn't tolerate it now.

Aim low, you'll only ever score low. Aim high and you have at least a chance of a bullseye. The OP was absolutely right to report it as a racial offence. I applaud him for having the cojones to go through with it, and the bobbies for seeming to recognise the seriousness of such a matter.


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Dec 2018)

Reporting was the right thing to do. I hope they get him before he causes someone injury - or worse.


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Dec 2018)

[QUOTE 5483356, member: 9609"]you got the wrong end of the stick - Even though a Crime and an Offence are the same things (?), I was aiming at the down playment of what happens on the road (this being the parallel universe)

*Hes got a crime to report *, _(something really serious and important has happened)_
*not a motoring offence,* _(as that is somehow not a real crime)(even though it kills and seriously injures more people)_

So NO, I am not trivialising abuse and hoping the OP gets justice, but wishing the powers that be took road crime more seriously.[/QUOTE]

I don't think it was being played down. I think @Drago was making the point that it is now not a motoring offence but a crime due to the racially aggrivating behaviour.


----------



## Drago (28 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I don't think it was being played down. I think @Drago was making the point that it is now not a motoring offence but a crime due to the racially aggrivating behaviour.



You thunk correctly. I was commenting upon the techncial and reporting aspects, and not at all upon the seriousness of a motoring incident vesus a non motoring one.


----------



## jefmcg (28 Dec 2018)

If I wanted a crime investigated, I don't think I'd be happy with just using a website. Someone stole my Brooks (), I knew there was going to be no chance of recovery, so used an online form to make sure it was recorded. When I was hit by a car, I got on the phone. If I incidentally recorded someone else's confrontation, I would use a form. If I was threatened or harmed, then I would visit a station, like the OP did.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Dec 2018)

jefmcg said:


> Someone stole my Brooks ()



Why would anyone steal a Brooks? Surely the resale value drops rapidly as you use it.


----------



## jefmcg (28 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Why would anyone steal a Brooks? Surely the resale value drops rapidly as you use it.


No, it only had 40,000 km on it, so not broken in yet.


----------



## Drago (28 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Why would anyone steal a Brooks? Surely the resale value drops rapidly as you use it.



To repair their time machine so they can return to 1885.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Dec 2018)

jefmcg said:


> No, it only had 40,000 km on it, so not broken in yet.



Wow, you must be rock 'ard. Mine broke me in after about 1000k or so.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> To repair their time machine so they can return to 1885.



Aha, you suspect Jacob Rees Mogg...


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Dec 2018)

jefmcg said:


> Someone stole my Brooks


And you offered them a reward to keep it?


----------



## jefmcg (28 Dec 2018)

I'm not going to derail this thread, but I loved my Brooks and have cursed (at) the thief.


----------



## Slow But Determined (29 Dec 2018)

Specialized Mick said:


> Report it ASAP.
> Racism will not be tolerated in any shape or form. Sorry you had to experience this.
> Hope you’re ok.



But to be honest this is the card to play to make sure of an investigation. If there was white on white abuse and threatening behaviour how likely is it to be investigated. I think in some incidents too much emphasis is put on the racial bit and not enough on the actual crime thus putting a white person at a disadvantage of securing police action / prosecution.

Disclaimer. This post is in no way condoning racism, merely my view on how the system now appears to work.


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2018)

Slow But Determined said:


> But to be honest this is the card to play to make sure of an investigation. If there was white on white abuse and threatening behaviour how likely is it to be investigated. I think in some incidents too much emphasis is put on the racial bit and not enough on the actual crime thus putting a white person at a disadvantage of securing police action / prosecution.
> 
> Disclaimer. This post is in no way condoning racism, merely my view on how the system now appears to work.


Racism isn't soley a white - black/coloured issue. It works both ways. I've no idea of the skin colour on either side in this, it wasn't mentioned, but I support the OP in this altercation.

Which ever way, it's best stamped out as early as possible. Without assuming.


----------



## Drago (29 Dec 2018)

Slow But Determined said:


> But to be honest this is the card to play to make sure of an investigation. If there was white on white abuse and threatening behaviour how likely is it to be investigated. I think in some incidents too much emphasis is put on the racial bit and not enough on the actual crime thus putting a white person at a disadvantage of securing police action / prosecution.
> 
> Disclaimer. This post is in no way condoning racism, merely my view on how the system now appears to work.



In my time I've dealt with racial abuse where the victim was IC1. The legislation draws no distinction on any race (or protected characteristic), only that the incident be either motivated or aggravated by it. Therefore, no race, colour or creed is disadvantaged.

For reasons I neither know nor care about, racism towards IC1 victims doesn't get the same level of media attention, and this is why some folk have the impression that IC1 folks are somehow disadvantaged. Take it from an ex-practitioner, there's plenty of it dealt with by the dibble, it's simply massively under represented in the media.

That's how the legislation works. There have been policies, official or unofficial, that aren't quite so independent or credible, but that's a different matter to the one at hand that our OP has endured.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Dec 2018)

Equally hate crimes of all kinds appear to have increased in the last couple of years in the UK so it is important that people re-learn that it isn't acceptable. That people have to re-learn it is appalling, but that's humans for you.


----------



## Cuchilo (31 Dec 2018)

Isnt calling white people icey ones a little bit racist ?


----------



## Slick (31 Dec 2018)

Can you be a little bit racist?


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Dec 2018)

Cuchilo said:


> Isnt calling white people icey ones a little bit racist ?



No, although it's instructive that someone who attempts to discuss the topic is lazily accused of racism.

Ic 1 etc is copper speak, but it merely refers to white, (northern and southern European )black, Asian, etc - it does not demonstrate hostility to the group referred to.

If we are to have laws around racism, we have to have definitions.

Often the words used are clearly racist, but not always.

When I moved to the North East, I was confused to hear criminals refer to coppers as 'black bastards' when the coppers were clearly white.

Turns out it's a reference to the colour of the uniform, which is as close to black as makes no difference.


----------



## Slick (31 Dec 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> No, although it's instructive that someone who attempts to discuss the topic is lazily accused of racism.
> 
> Ic 1 etc is copper speak, but it merely refers to white, (northern and southern European )black, Asian, etc - it does not demonstrate hostility to the group referred to.
> 
> ...


I think it was supposed to be funny.


----------



## Slick (31 Dec 2018)

White Icey Ones.


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Dec 2018)

Slick said:


> I think it was supposed to be funny.



Ah, gotcha.

Very amusing.

Let's tell some racially themed jokes and see who gets banned first.


----------



## jefmcg (31 Dec 2018)

Slick said:


> Can you be a little bit racist?



I can certainly try ...... I find most French men a little bit arrogant yet supercilious.


----------



## si_c (3 Jan 2019)

jefmcg said:


> I can certainly try ...... I find most French men a little bit arrogant yet supercilious.


That'll be the garlic...


----------



## beepbeep (3 Jan 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Who?


 IM RONNIE PICKERING !


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Jan 2019)

beepbeep said:


> IM RONNIE PICKERING !



Never heard of you.


----------



## beepbeep (3 Jan 2019)

View: https://youtu.be/r0dcv6GKNNw


----------



## beepbeep (3 Jan 2019)

bike / Dash cams....''picture tells a thousand words''. never go out without mine since I was nearly rammed off the road last year.


----------



## Rusty Nails (3 Jan 2019)

jefmcg said:


> I can certainly try ...... I find most French men a little bit arrogant yet supercilious.



Don't get me started on Gogs.


----------

